# installare Gentoo on Mac Os X

## dmorab

Sto cercando di installare per la prima volta Gentoo on MacOs: ho effettuato 

#emerge sync

#ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-macos-10.3 /etc/make.profile

ed in seguito

#emerge system

che però termina con questo errore:

!!! INVALID ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: macos

Calculating system dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-libs/libsystem" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/libsystem-7.1 (masked by: -* keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "sys-apps/sed-4.1.2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-apps/sed-4.1.2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

potrei seguire la guida:

 Esempio 9: Aggiungere la parola chiave macos a un ebuild

# cd /usr/portage/games-misc/cowsay

# ekeyword macos cowsay-3.03.ebuild

ma si può fare per un pacchetto del sistema base?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai gia' provato a leggere qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_for_Mac_OS_X

----------

## dmorab

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai gia' provato a leggere qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoo_for_Mac_OS_X

 

ho trovato questo:

Code: Aliasing your default profile for Jaguar (10.2.X)/Panther (10.3.X)

root# ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-macos/ppc/10.3 /etc/make.profile

Code: Aliasing your default profile for Tiger (10.4.X)

root# ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-macos/ppc/10.4 /etc/make.profile

Note: The old profile locations /usr/portage/profiles/default-macos-10.3 are deprecated and will lead to portage bugs. 

ho modificato il link ma non ho risolto il problema

----------

## alemare

provo a dire la mia...

io proverei a togliere 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dal make.conf

CIAO ALEMARE

----------

## dmorab

per maggior informazione, adesso, con il nuovo link:

root# emerge system

!!! INVALID ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: macos

Calculating system dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-python/python-fchksum" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (masked by: ~ppc keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r2" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-apps/portage-2.0.51-r2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

 *alemare wrote:*   

> provo a dire la mia...
> 
> io proverei a togliere 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dal make.conf
> ...

 

ma si può fare per l'emerge system? è questo il mio dubbio

----------

## neon

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> !!! INVALID ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: macos

 

Ehm... la KEYWORD per gentoo/osx è cambiata... ora è ppc-macos. forse non hanno ancora aggiornato la guida.

----------

## dmorab

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *dmorab wrote:*   !!! INVALID ACCEPT_KEYWORDS: macos 
> 
> Ehm... la KEYWORD per gentoo/osx è cambiata... ora è ppc-macos. forse non hanno ancora aggiornato la guida.

 

in effetti ho dovuto sostituire nel make.conf 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="macos"

con

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc-macos"

solo che non è mica finita qui.... ho anche dovuto:

1) forzare l'installazione di python-fchksum:

#emerge /usr/portage/dev-python/python-fchksum/python-fchksum-1.7.1.ebuild

2) installare il portage senza collisioni:

# FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge portage

3) senza risultati evidenti ho anche eseguito:

If you see the message "Not installing sandbox on macos" or similar you got a version of portage with broken sandbox. You may want to add "-sandbox userpriv" into the FEATURES line in make.conf.

4) correggere un bug nel debianutils:

To fix edit the the dosbin file, but remember to back it up first

Codice:

cd /usr/lib/portage/bin/

cp dosbin dosbin.bak

nano -w dosbin

Now edit line 21

Codice:

                install -m0755 --owner=root --group=root "${x}" "${D}${DESTTREE}/sbin"

to

Codice:

                install -m0755 -o root -g wheel "${x}" "${D}${DESTTREE}/sbin"

I changed group root to group wheel because group root doesn't exist, but I didn't test with group root

dopo tutto ciò emerge system è andato a buon fine

----------

## popposoft

Io ho fatto da poco il grande passo e ho preso un powerbook 17" e ho provato gentoomacos, ma c'è veramente ancora troppo poco per poter essere usato degnamente....

qualcuno che lo utilizza con successo può dirmi cosa ha compilato di "importante" oltre a uno sterile emerge system che di per se serve ben a poco?

----------

## shev

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> qualcuno che lo utilizza con successo può dirmi cosa ha compilato di "importante" oltre a uno sterile emerge system che di per se serve ben a poco?

 

Io lo uso con estrema soddisfazione per tutti quei tools da linea di comando che prima gestivo a mano (soprattutto per rete, librerie e analisi: stunnel, nmap, pcre, p0f, libnet, libpcap etc etc), mentre ora riesco a monitorarli e gestirli comodamente, sentendomi a mio agio con emerge  :Smile: 

----------

## paperp

..forse ,popposoft ,intendeva alcuni pacchetti importanti , "grafici" che comprendevano librerie e utilizzabili anche su server grafici , in questo caso , correggimi se sbaglio Shev , non ha tutti i torti.C'è veramente pochino che và a buon fine senza dannarsi l'anima e che soprattutto , permette di affermare che con Gentoo Mac Os si riesce a condividere l'immenso archivio del software open source per Linux anche su macchine ppc.

Senza nulla togliere all'importanza dei tools  per la rete.

Ciao e buon ponte a tutti!  :Laughing: 

----------

## popposoft

vabbè ma d'altra parte se nessuno lo usa perchè non c'è niente allora non si avrà mai interesse a migliorarlo

quindi penso che lo installerò, in concomitanza con i darwinports, al momento... poi controllo le differenze

al momento darwinports (port) vs gentoo mac os (emerge) 6-0 6-0 6-0

installare nativo gnu/linux su una macchina come un powerbook nuovo ultima versione significherebbe privarsi di grafica accellerata, wi-fi, e parecchio software, al momento (ditemi se sbaglio) mac os x è nettamente superiore a gnu/linux, ha più senso un progetto come gentoo mac os, imho

dite la vostra

----------

## shev

Diciamo che di software grafico ce n'è di veramente splendido e nativo in macosx, anche e soprattutto opensource, quindi non sento il bisogno di applicazioni grafiche gestite da emerge e portate da altri OS, ma solo di tutta quella marea di tool da linea di comando storici e imho indispensabili. Piuttosto è veramente interessante il fatto che tali ottime applicazioni macosx verranno gestite da Gentoo Macos, semplificandomi ancor più la vita e accentrando la gestione in modo notevole. 

Il progetto è giovane, diamogli tempo. Già negli ultimi due mesi il software a disposizione è aumentato moltissimo, da qui a sei mesi ne vedremo delle belle, imho.

Sulla superiorità di macosx a linux/ppc non discuto, è un dato di fatto e abbastanza naturale: macosx parte privilegiato e gioca in casa, mi stupirei del contrario. Ciò non toglie che linux su certi mac ci stia in modo splendido e senza grosse lacune. Poi, come sempre, è anche questione di gusti personali.

/me che su mac usa macosx + Gentoo Macos  :Razz: 

----------

## popposoft

shev ma tu sai dove può esistere una lista di applicazioni testate? (con relative dipendenze testate?)

o mi tocca fare uno scriptino che mi greppi ogni singolo ebuild? °_°

----------

## shev

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> shev ma tu sai dove può esistere una lista di applicazioni testate? (con relative dipendenze testate?)

 

Su packages.gentoo.org trovi quello che cerchi (se ho ben capito). Io lo tengo monitorato quasi ogni giorno  :Smile: 

bugzilla poi ti dice se e che problemi potrebbero avere i vari ebuild. Sembra banale, ma questi due siti insieme dicono davvero tutto o quasi.

 *Quote:*   

> o mi tocca fare uno scriptino che mi greppi ogni singolo ebuild? °_°

 

Dal Gentoo Macos wiki:

```
find /usr/portage -name "*.ebuild" -print | xargs -L 50 grep -l "KEYWORDS.*macos" | sed 's/^\/usr\/portage\///'
```

----------

## dmorab

Ok, dopo aver installato gentoo on macos ed esser riusciti ad emergere system, possiamo fare poche altre cose per adesso... mentre aspetto l'evoluzione di macos ho provato ad installare fink: è una valida alternativa? ad occhio mi parrebbe di si, e qual'è la differenza con darwinport? chi usa apple da tempo può rendermi edotto?

----------

## bandreabis

In otto anni è cambiato lo scenario?

Si può installare gentoo accanto a Mac OS su un Macintosh?

Ora che l'hardware Mac è basato su Intel come bisogna fare?

Chissà se in un futuro prossimo... mi potrebbe servire.

----------

## koma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> In otto anni è cambiato lo scenario?
> 
> Si può installare gentoo accanto a Mac OS su un Macintosh?
> 
> Ora che l'hardware Mac è basato su Intel come bisogna fare?
> ...

 

Ti suggerisco di usare qualcosa di alternativo:

http://www.macports.org/

----------

